# Hardware Discovery



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Most of my control arm bolts were in very good shape so I was thinking about reusing them. I damaged one and went to a local auto parts store seeking a replacement, they did not have,or stock, what I thought was fairly generic hardware. I discovered a wealth of grade 8 zinc and steel hardware at Tractor Supply. Instead of buying sets of 4,6, or 8 bolts from a catalogue. I get it immediately and for less from Tractor Supply where they sell it by the pound.
In addition, I saw techniques to Zinc plate steel hardware and was going down that path until I found out about Tractor Supply. Only downside to the bolts is that they are not tapered at the end, which was not an issue for the control arms. It was an issue for the motor mounts though, where I reused the old bolts.
NoAngelBuddy


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

I sometimes go to my local Lowes. In their hardware supply section, you'll find grade 3 and grade 8. They will be plated bright zinc for the grade 3 and zinc chromate (yellow/gold)for the grade 8.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

TSC is good as well as Fastenal, at least our local one is. Worth a look if you have one nearby.
Our Lowes had a great Hardware selection but recently have fell off on keeping it stocked.


----------

